# Color ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I know she's a chamoisee pattern but What color is she ? (I seen on a web site a goat that looked like her and they called it a buckskin chamoisee )


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, she is just chamoisee. Buckskin is a totally different pattern and a pattern only, it does not describe the color.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, thanks !   still learning


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you been here yet?? http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/c ... terns.html
It shows the buckskin which is the darker front end lighter butt end. Next it shows the chamoisee. I think she is going to be a med chamoisee.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes but there is another one - Goat Color Primer - DEB P NIGERIANS and they showed one that looked a lot like her ( it's a little darker color ). So it confused me :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There is quite a bit of incorrect information on that "goat color primer" page. One of the reasons, I created the nigerian dwarf colors website was because there is a lot of incorrect info. out there. What you see on the "colors" website is correct and accurate. :thumb:

Buckskin (in nigerian dwarf goats) is referring to a pattern only, not a color. I can guarentee your doe is a "chamoisee."


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> There is quite a bit of incorrect information on that "goat color primer" page. One of the reasons, I created the nigerian dwarf colors website because there is a lot of incorrect info. out there. What you see on the "colors" website is correct and accurate. :thumb:
> 
> Buckskin (in nigerian dwarf goats) is referring to a pattern only, not a color. I can guarentee your doe is a "chamoisee."


I love your site ! I was just browsing the web and seen that and thought hmmm...
But I'm on the right track now! Thanks !!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No worries. I'm glad you're trying to get her color right. :thumb: There are a lot of breeders out there that don't bother learning and get the color/pattern wrong all the time.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Want to learn all I can ! oh by the way KW Farms I love your black and white goat on your signature :drool: !!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...thank you! She's one of my favorites.  ...but don't tell the others. :laugh:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------

